#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Applied Electrochemistry

## faadoo-test0001

Download Applied Electrochemistry by Maurice de Kay Thompson, This is an account of the most necessary electrochemical industries, as well because the principal applications of electrochemistry in the laboratory. The plan adopted during this book has been to discuss every subject from the theoretical and from the technical purpose of view individually. in the theoretical half a knowledge of theoretical chemistry is assumed.
*
Table of Contents-*

Chapter 1- COULOMETERS OR VOLTAMETERS


Chapter 2- ELECTROCHEMICAL ANALYSIS


Chapter 3- ELECTROPLATING, ELECTROTYPING, AND THE PRODUCTION OF METALLIC OBJECTS


Chapter 4- ELECTROLYTIC WINNING AND REFINING OF METALS IN AQUEOUS
SOLUTIONS


Chapter 5- ELECTROLYTIC REDUCTION AND OXIDATION


Chapter 6- ELECTROLYSIS OF ALKALI CHLORIDES


Chapter 7- THE ELECTROLYSIS OF WATER


Chapter 8- PRIMARY CELLS


Chapter 9- THE LEAD STORAGE BATTERY


Chapter 10- THE EDISON STORAGE BATTERY


Chapter 11- THE ELECTRIC FURNACE


Chapter 12- PRODUCTS OF THE RESISTANCE AND ARC FURNACE


Chapter 13- THE ELECTROMETALLURGY OF IRON AND STEEL


Chapter 14- THE FIXATION OF ATMOSPHERIC NITROGEN


Chapter 15- THE PRODUCTION OF OZONE





  Similar Threads: Free easy solutions for Applied physics 1 Applied chem 1 Applied thermodynamics Free easy solutions for Applied physics 1 Applied chem 1 Solutions for Applied physics 1 Applied chem 1  need pdf Free easy solutions for Applied physics 1 Applied chem 1

----------

